# highland bronze auratus



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I went in with another board member to pick up 8 of these guys. So far they seem more active then any auratus I've ever worked with. Hope it stays that way. They are just in quarantine enclosures so there's not much to look at other than the frogs. They've been chowing down on springtails all morning so I grabbed a few shots.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice frogs Tim are they adults?, im really considering getting some Auratus thanks to Beth.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

No, they're about 4 month ootw. I've always liked auratus since they were the first darts I ever kept back in my teens. Been a while since I had auratus....a really long while. Boy I'm getting old.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Keep note as to how their colors develop as they mature...it can be pretty variable.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice fat healthy critters ya got there.


----------



## CharleyT (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all. I am a major lurker, but had to reply to this one. Jub and I went in on these, and I can't wait to get my 4..  Since he knows TONS more about their care, he is being kind enough to watch them for a week or 3 to make sure all is well. I can't wait to get them, and have the viv almost ready (an exo 24x18x24.

Back to lurk mode....

Charley


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stay away lurker they're mine. You can't have them


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you have the chance, might be worth taking pics of each frog at 3 month intervals as they mature. As Ron said, the color change can be pretty variable. It'd be neat to visually be able to see how much.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's a good idea. I usually take a lot of pics of the frogs anyways so I'm sure that I'll be able to document them. There are a few of them that you can just make out a hint of silvery color to their heads. At this point though it doesn't show up on the camera.


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

I am going to be getting a group of four frm sndf as soon as the weather cooperates enough, what line are the ones you have? Beautiful frogs whatever line they are...


----------



## CharleyT (Nov 29, 2008)

tangelo said:


> I am going to be getting a group of four frm sndf as soon as the weather cooperates enough, what line are the ones you have? Beautiful frogs whatever line they are...


They came from Sean Stewart. They came in on Friday the 19th. He will be sending me more lineage details in an email soon.

Charley


----------



## CharleyT (Nov 29, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Stay away lurker they're mine. You can't have them


Be nice. I may come over when you're away and take my four before the q time is up.


----------



## disiwolf (Oct 1, 2008)

Where did you get them from? I am in the market for 3 or 4 of these guys and yours a very pretty.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

CharleyT said:


> They came from Sean Stewart. They came in on Friday the 19th. He will be sending me more lineage details in an email soon.
> 
> Charley


There ya go. 

BTW Nice looking frogs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

so you were the ones who picked up from Sean, i ordered some as well can't wait to get them, they get even better coloration when they get older.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Those guys are beautiful.
Candy


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Look good Tim.
Hmmmm didnt think you were that interested in auratus (guess I gave you the bug). I still like my b/b better. 

Finally, I am seeing mine more and more every day.(I have 4- 5mo. old and 3 - 4mo old) I think they are starting to beg flies, since I have been feeding the bean beetles they are more active.

Believe it or not mine are really climbing.

-Beth


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Bcs TX said:


> Believe it or not mine are really climbing.
> 
> -Beth


I believe it. 1 of my 4 green/bronze is a little monkey. He/she regularly sits in the broms at the top of my tank (around 25" high). 

Nice looking frogs you go there.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

tangelo said:


> I am going to be getting a group of four frm sndf as soon as the weather cooperates enough, what line are the ones you have? Beautiful frogs whatever line they are...


There is only one "line" of this morph in the states. Unless SNDF participated in their own importation of them from Europe, Sean is the only one who has brought any into the states...so, as far as I know, all auratus of this morph originate with his group, and can/should be bred with any other auratus of this morph currently in the states in order to encourage maximum genetic diversity and variability within the morph.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> There is only one "line" of this morph in the states. Unless SNDF participated in their own importation of them from Europe, Sean is the only one who has brought any into the states...so, as far as I know, all auratus of this morph originate with his group, and can/should be bred with any other auratus of this morph currently in the states in order to encourage maximum genetic diversity and variability within the morph.


I don't know that I've seen them bring any in. They did have some interesting looking bronze auratus on their last classified add in the forums though. You don't really see many of these guys around.


----------

